# Keeping track of potential baby names



## MellyH

I want somewhere to keep track of possible baby names as they pop into my head so I can remember them down the track - feel free to post yours as well!

Clementine just popped into my head on the way home and now I'm rolling it around a bit to see what it feels like. I like the name but not the first nicknames I thought of (Clem, Tiny).

Previous names that I can recall liking:
Toby (I've gone off this one)
Tristan
Elijah (Did this get too popular?)
Michael (too many Michaels already in my DH's family!)
Jack
Elliot
Rory

Bethany/Elizabeth
Eleanor
Isadora (I've gone off this one)
Beatrice (and this one)
Clara (this one my DH and I pronounce differently, which is annoying)
Aria
Darcy
Clementine
Marisol
Noelle
Matilda


----------



## Loobs

Love this! I always have baby names in my head!

At the moment, my favourite girls name is Olivia. I have gone through phases of liking Lilly or Lillia too.

I don't have any boys names floating around at the moment! I loved Oliver but a family member has just called her baby boy Oliver (and he is GORGEOUS!!!) Also, George is my Dads name, and my Dads Uncles name so I love it too. However, with new baby Prince George, it is sure to be the top boys names for decades!!!

x


----------



## loeylo

Good idea- my names change quite a lot, and there are a lot which I used to love, but now don't like at all. 
Girls names:
Jaymee/Jamie - I used to love this name, but now I totally hate the first spelling (no offence for anyone who likes it!) and I don't really like the second spelling either, which is a good job as my boyfriend hates it big time!
Orla - I think this is a lovely name, but it is a bit Irish and we do not have any links to Ireland, plus I think she would have to have quite a girly look to suit the name, so probably not a great idea (plus my boyfriend also hates the name ...) 
Sophia - I have liked this for a while, but my best friend also likes it and we had an argument when I told her it was my girls name when I was pregnant before. Apparently I stole her name, despite the fact we had never discussed it, she is single, and doesn't want kids for another 10 years. Because it was my girls name for my last pregnancy, I would feel it was a bit tainted now as I ended up miscarrying and I think that my baby which passed away deserves a name of it's own, so my boy and girl name will never be used, although I love them!
Rachel - nice and simple!
Molly - again, I think a Molly needs a certain look.
Isla - simple and short!
Rebecca - always loved this name, but now hate someone called Rebecca. Ruined it a bit!
Bethany - I like it because it is traditional.

And for boys:
Jamie (surprise surprise! As he hates it for a girl, he said I can have it for a boy)
Ryan - liked this since I was about 9-10, but my boyfriend doesn't like it as I had an ex called Ryan! 
Sebastian - that one is his! 
Felix - again, his.
Liam - it goes really well with both our names.
Kier - he hates it!


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I think George might be right out for awhile until the royal baby boost in popularity has passed!

LL - how about Jaime? ;) Game of Thrones reference. 

Oh, which reminds me - I like Aria (not so much the Game of Thrones spelling Arya though).


----------



## cupcake.girl

I have so much trouble picking names. I keep going on and off names.
Some girl names I like are
sophie
ava
eva
emma

For a boy I like
james
jamie
oliver


----------



## DandJ

DH and I have narrowed it down to the following:

Boy:
Mason (DH doesn't like it)
Hudson

Girl:
Harper


Uhh yea, that's about it. :lol:


----------



## Amalee

MellyH said:


> Yeah I think George might be right out for awhile until the royal baby boost in popularity has passed!
> 
> LL - how about Jaime? ;) Game of Thrones reference.
> 
> Oh, which reminds me - I like Aria (not so much the Game of Thrones spelling Arya though).

Love the Game of Thrones reference! Evidently "Khaleesi" is becoming popular :haha:


----------



## Hollynesss

I keep a journal of baby names, and have since I was a teenager, haha! (please tell me I'm not the only crazy girl who has been dreaming up baby names since wayyyyyy before I was ever ready to have them?!)

Not to sound totally hipster, but so many of the names that I loved when I was in my teens that were different and unique have boomed in popularity, so I am less inclined to like them, haha. 

I will be keeping the final names we have chosen a secret until birth, but I have a short list:

Girls:
Charlotte Amelia
Amelia Noelle (same as my middle name)
Cassidy Rachel (I am shying away from this middle name because my last name is Ross and Rachel Ross just reminds me of Friends, haha!)
Natalie Michelle

Boys:
Carter Heath (Same as DH's middle name)
Elliott James
Grayson Alexander


----------



## babyluv82

Awww I love looking at potential baby names.
*
Since we (my partner and I) are german and living here we cannot choose English/American names as I would love to.
I like names that are rare &#8211; English names would be rare here &#8211; but not over the top.
I also cant choose names that have a &#8220;TH&#8221; in it because my family wont be able to pronounce it correctly (for example: Ethan = Esen) LOL
*
I also can think of more girl names than boy names even though we are really hoping for a boy when its our time.
*
The ones I really like are:
*
Jeaney or Ginny*********************** Nino
Lana*************************************** Benji
Alana************************************** Colin
Luena************************************* Jaden
Kaylee************************************ Conner
Taylor************************************* Tyler
Jada
Jamie
Jamila
Ashanti (call me crazy on this one but I just really love the sound of the name)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

babyluv82 said:


> Awww I love looking at potential baby names.
> *
> Since we (my partner and I) are german and living here we cannot choose English/American names as I would love to.
> I like names that are rare  English names would be rare here  but not over the top.
> I also cant choose names that have a TH in it because my family wont be able to pronounce it correctly (for example: Ethan = Esen) LOL
> *
> I also can think of more girl names than boy names even though we are really hoping for a boy when its our time.
> *
> The ones I really like are:
> *
> Jeaney or Ginny*********************** Nino
> Lana*************************************** Benji
> Alana************************************** Colin
> Luena************************************* Jaden
> Kaylee************************************ Conner
> Taylor************************************* Tyler
> Jada
> Jamie
> Jamila
> Ashanti (call me crazy on this one but I just really love the sound of the name)

Highlighted name, Jamila, is my little cousin's name, she's 5! I think hers is spelt slightly differently but I think it's quite a sweet little name.

This is a great thread! I love thinking about names.


----------



## MellyH

Hollynesss said:


> Not to sound totally hipster, but so many of the names that I loved when I was in my teens that were different and unique have boomed in popularity, so I am less inclined to like them, haha.

Absolutely, I'm the same. I was all Charlotte/Isabelle/Scarlett when I was a teenager and now they're way too popular! :haha:

Rachel Ross might be a bit much, I agree!

I love Elliot though. For a boy or girl.


----------



## Hollynesss

I am still in love with Charlotte.....so we'll see :D I love Rachel as a middle name, but all I hear in my head is Friends! :haha:


----------



## tverb84

I really like Atreyu for a boy it's from the movie Neverending Story.

I like Delilah for a girl.

I like Mathis for a boy.

I like Phoenix for a boy or girl.


----------



## Hollynesss

I do have one hangup with the name Charlotte, however, besides the popularity. There is a store in the US called Charlotte Russe (pronounced Roose), and I have a fear that Charlotte Ross sounds too close to Charlotte Russe :/ Not as bad as Rachel Ross, but still an association!


----------



## Amalee

If it helps, I'm also from the US, very familiar with Charlotte Russe, and wouldn't have made that connection unless you mentioned it!


----------



## MellyH

Yeah that wouldn't have come to my mind either! I think you're safe with that one. 

How do you pronounce Clara? Clar-uh or Clair-uh?


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

We're pretty set on our names but I love names anyway :)

Girls...
Victoria Juliet (I've considered other middle names but OH usually shoots them down and likes Juliet too much)
Breanna Scarlett 

Boys...
Jake Nolan (middle name is still up in the air)
Ryan (can't think of a middle name. My cousin has a serious boyfriend named Ryan though, so if they get married I wonder if its a sign well have two girls and one boy. Silly huh?)

I have a hard time with boy names but have so many girl names I like! Off the top of my head:

Isabella, Sophie/Sophia, Kaitlyn, Elizabeth, Alexis...


----------



## LovemyBubx

For a boy right now i'm in love with the name Leo, for a girl i love Macie


----------



## Hollynesss

MellyH said:


> Yeah that wouldn't have come to my mind either! I think you're safe with that one.
> 
> How do you pronounce Clara? Clar-uh or Clair-uh?

I pronounce it clair-uh, but I've known girls who pronounced it clar-uh as well!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My girls names are 
Kimberly and Olivia, middle names I will chose between, Marian (my ohs late mother) Jessica lilac Mae lizzie Ann and others

Boys names are
Harry or Harrison and were stuck for another, middle names are Colin, Philip, Myles and others which I keep going on n off

I used to want a really odd name but I don't want my kids to have a life of misspellings, mispronouncing, and the other annoying parts of havin an unusual name


----------



## EmmaLK

My future girls name is Celia - it's a family name :)


----------



## Button#

If I have a girl she'll be called cordelia. We picked out that name for Ashley if he was a girl and we still like it.

If the next one is a boy we like

Fraser
Lawrence 
Eric
Sebastian
Jasper
Robin
Spencer
Hector


----------



## DandJ

PnkPolkaDots~ I love the Breanna name! I was toying with Brielle as well for a girl :blush:

I love everyone's potential names!


----------



## MellyH

Oooooh I'm watching Something Borrowed - what about Darcy? Do people think boy or girl when they first hear it? Too old fashioned?


----------



## Hollynesss

MellyH said:


> Oooooh I'm watching Something Borrowed - what about Darcy? Do people think boy or girl when they first hear it? Too old fashioned?

My best friend's name is Darcy :D Definitely a girly name!


----------



## MariposaTam

MellyH Darcy for me is a girls name :) coming in late but I finally found an old list of mine, I've been keeping track of names for a long time!

Shae/y for both a boy or a girl

Joshua (but I would probably only use it as a middle name)
Sophie
Tori for a girl
Lila
Isis
Blaine
Lori
Lorelai
Izah 
Julie 
Juliette
Issac
Isaiah
Ezra
Elijah is on my list too, but I agree too popular now!

OH likes Stephan but I am not a fan, and her favorite is Lestat like the vampire. I told her that the most I'll allow is our next dog to have the name. Lol we have found common ground otherwise thankfully.

Our girls name will be Aurora Mae after my grandmothers middle name and OH's mother's middle name/great grandma's name. Boys name is chosen but secret ;)


----------



## lucy_smith

There are loads of girls names I like, but I do like Jason and Jacob for boys names ( but my mums friend called her son Jacob, so don't really want to steal it :( not that I have told bf this , think it would freek him out! Lol


----------



## wombat1

Both my partner and I have uncommon names and my two sisters names are also unusual (in white families anyway, one sister has an indian name which can confuse people). We want to continue the theme and give our children unusual names, I like that when I heard my name called it only meant me.

We want two kids so I've been trying to find two girl names and two boy names we like.

For a girl:

Ayla (from a book I read and loved)
Io (one of the moons of Jupiter and a goddess from Greek mythology)

For a boy:

Asher (Hebrew name I think, not so uncommon really)
Kei (Japanese unisex name)

I'm more unsure on the boys names than I am on the girls names but we have ages to think about it. For middle names my partner was messing around saying we should give them totally bonkers names like Windowpane or Stormchild. I doubt we will go that mental but I do like the general idea. I've been thinking that Ocean or Mystery would make a nice middle name for a girl and maybe something like Storm or Light for a boy. It's pretty weird so I imagine not everyone will like that idea but I never use my middle name anyway and I think it would be fun to be a bit adventurous.

As for the last name, as my partner and I aren't married (and even if we were I would keep my last name) we might come up with a new last name for our children that is made from mixing our last names. Again a bit alternative so some people probably wont like that idea but it would be nice if neither of us had to 'give up' our last name.


----------



## Hollynesss

I think it's awesome that you even have the option to create a new last name, wombat! I'm pretty sure you'd have to jump through some hoops for that in the US, as you normally have to pick either dad's last name or mom's if you're not married.


----------



## wombat1

Hollynesss said:


> I think it's awesome that you even have the option to create a new last name, wombat! I'm pretty sure you'd have to jump through some hoops for that in the US, as you normally have to pick either dad's last name or mom's if you're not married.

I'm not sure what happens here in Denmark, I'm British and my partner is Irish and I don't know where we will be when we have children. I just checked and a mother can give her child whatever last name she wants in the UK it seems. I think you can do it in America too but I've not read any official rules on it, just forums where parents have done that.


----------



## emalou90

I so stuck for boys names.
I don't seem to like any.

I thought of Oakley the other week and love it.
But would like more options.

Girls I could reel off..


----------



## MellyH

Argh, the last name thing is a whole other kettle of fish.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So far we've thrown around
Claire, Lilly, Charlotte, Harper for girls

and Jack & Liam for a boy. 

So strange. I've wanted boys my ENTIRE life, and now suddenly I'm hoping for a girl.


----------



## mummyat18

Love the idea of this post, just started coming back on this site!

Daughters name is Evelyn Grace

Boys:
Deklen ( deck len)
Liam
Ryker
Ezra

Girls:
Aria


----------



## MUMOF5

Great idea for thread :thumbup:

For our future bubba we have:

Girls:
Ava Lily
Lilah ??


Boys
Lincoln ??
Abel ??
Brody ??

I like Jack and James as middle names, but DH wants Arthur after his grandad, and seeing as all our others have middle names after family members, he will probably get his way.


----------



## AussieChick

Girls;
Heidi
Isabelle 
Ashleigh/Ashley

Boys; 
Jaxon/Jackson (OH looves this one.. Jax for short)

I can't come up with any boys names I _really_ like.. maybe that's a sign :wacko: But I am pretty undecided still.. :flower:


----------



## Hollynesss

AussieChick said:


> Girls;
> Heidi
> Isabelle
> Ashleigh/Ashley
> 
> Boys;
> Jaxon/Jackson (OH looves this one.. Jax for short)
> 
> I can't come up with any boys names I _really_ like.. maybe that's a sign :wacko: But I am pretty undecided still.. :flower:

I just read the book Heidi for the first time since I was a kid, and realized that I quite like that name and haven't heard it in a long time!


----------



## MariposaTam

I loved the book Heidi! The name too ;)


----------



## Button#

I like Heidi as well, book and name, but I can't use the name as it doesn't go with our surnames.


----------



## MellyH

Heidi would go with one of our surnames but not the other (and we don't know which one we're using yet!). 

Evelyn Grace is beautiful!


----------



## aidensxmomma

My three kids are named Aiden Thomas, Madalynn Ann, and Seraphina Nicole. For names I like there's:

Girls
*Iris (definite for first or middle name)
*Isabella
*Charlotte

Boys
*Jackson/Jaxon
*Zachery

James will more than likely be the middle name for a boy. 



wombat1 said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> I think it's awesome that you even have the option to create a new last name, wombat! I'm pretty sure you'd have to jump through some hoops for that in the US, as you normally have to pick either dad's last name or mom's if you're not married.
> 
> I'm not sure what happens here in Denmark, I'm British and my partner is Irish and I don't know where we will be when we have children. I just checked and a mother can give her child whatever last name she wants in the UK it seems. I think you can do it in America too but I've not read any official rules on it, just forums where parents have done that.Click to expand...

I'm from the US (Wisconsin) and when I had my youngest, I had the option of giving her any last name I wanted. There wasn't a requirement that her last name had to be mine or my husbands. Could be different in different states, though. :flower:


----------



## Hollynesss

aidensxmomma said:


> My three kids are named Aiden Thomas, Madalynn Ann, and Seraphina Nicole. For names I like there's:
> 
> Girls
> *Iris (definite for first or middle name)
> *Isabella
> *Charlotte
> 
> Boys
> *Jackson/Jaxon
> *Zachery
> 
> James will more than likely be the middle name for a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> wombat1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> I think it's awesome that you even have the option to create a new last name, wombat! I'm pretty sure you'd have to jump through some hoops for that in the US, as you normally have to pick either dad's last name or mom's if you're not married.
> 
> I'm not sure what happens here in Denmark, I'm British and my partner is Irish and I don't know where we will be when we have children. I just checked and a mother can give her child whatever last name she wants in the UK it seems. I think you can do it in America too but I've not read any official rules on it, just forums where parents have done that.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm from the US (Wisconsin) and when I had my youngest, I had the option of giving her any last name I wanted. There wasn't a requirement that her last name had to be mine or my husbands. Could be different in different states, though. :flower:Click to expand...

I'm from Wisconsin, too!!! Originally anyway :) Born and raised, moved across the country when I was 20 :flower: I guess I had no idea you could give your kids any last name! That is pretty awesome!


----------



## RosieRosieP

Hello

Our current favourites are: 

Henry Stuart
Emmy Rose

I do have a soft spot for Elena but worried it would be shortened to Ellie which I'm not as keen on x


----------



## Amalee

I have a friend named Elena, her nickname was Laney growing up.


----------



## rollachick

DandJ said:


> DH and I have narrowed it down to the following:
> 
> Boy:
> Mason (DH doesn't like it)
> Hudson
> 
> Girl:
> Harper
> 
> 
> Uhh yea, that's about it. :lol:

I love the name harper, but mentioned it to my sister the other day and shes said it was a horrible name, was so annoyed at her, each to there on tho, i still like it =)


----------



## Loobs

Loving all the Harper mentions, my cousin named her baby boy Harper (not my cup of tea for a boy however he really suits it!) just a few days before the Beckhams called their baby girl Harper. She was gutted, but I definitely agree that it is a girls name :) x


----------



## Hollynesss

With which gender do you all associate the name Ezra? I knew a girl when I was a teenager who had a daughter named Ezra, and I loved it! However, I have seen quite a few people say they like it for a boy. Do you think its pretty for a girl?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sounds and looks like girls to me.

I need q new name list, harry is the second most popular name for 2 years running now so can't have that n Olivia is in the top 10 and so is Jessica this is so unfair


----------



## MellyH

Yes it's really frustrating when a name you've like for ages suddenly spikes in popularity. Damn you, Charlottes and Isabelles and Graces everywhere!

Could you think about similar names? Like Henry, or Tessie? I really like Tessie but it rhymes with my sister's name so it's a bit weird!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

No I don't like many names me n oh are really going to struggle.
My niece is a grace.
I want pretty names that aren't too common or too weird and the middle name is going to be weird lol


----------



## rollachick

Ive got a few i like

For a boy: lachlan or korban
Midlle name: augustus, victor (both family names on my dh side) or lucus, have always loved that name but dh really hates it due to a guy that went to his school, so he wouldn't want to use it as a first so hopefully a middle name.

Girl: toni, sofia (to popular now i think) amelia (again to popular) harper, taylor
Middle name: olivia (family name again)

But with our last name starting with a G i couldnt have olivia for the middle if we end up having a girl coz its too easy to make words with the initials. Like h.o.g. Or t.o.g.

Itl be so hard once we do get pregnant to stick to a few names, like im sure you all are finding.


----------



## MellyH

(A), Bog, Cog, Dog, (E), Fog, Gog, Hog, (I), Jog, (K), Log, Mog?, Nog, (O), Pog, (Q), (R), Sog, Tog, (U), (V), Wog, (X), (Y), (Z). 

So if you don't want to make real words, you're left with A, E, I, K, O, Q, R, U, V, X, Y and Z! That's tough. A, E, I, K and R are probably your best bets. Two 'O' names might be cool, depending on what you like. Olivia and Ophelia are the only ones I can think of though. :haha:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I likes spelling words with initials but has to be done carefully lol. I'm laf, my second cousin is erm and my brother is dj and his surname which wud make a cool radio presenter name lol. My oh surname starts with c so I think I'm safe it won't spell anything but with it being a k sound it could make it sound like stuff lol....note to self do not spell out SAC or HAC omg I'm thinking of loads now. My oh has a sucky sucky last name I much prefer mine lol


----------



## rollachick

Hah yea theres heaps of dif words and then i gota think of if they got married what would it spell after they changed ther names, to hard, wont be able to use a 'o' middle name. 

I thought it would be cool naming a kid like megan emma g.... Coz it would spell meg =p corny i no but would be funny. 

My auntys initials are m.a.d. =p


----------



## MUMOF5

Rolls chick said:


> I thought it would be cool naming a kid like megan emma g.... Coz it would spell meg =p corny i no but would be funny.


I was thinking of the names Lilliana Iris L..., that would have spelt LIL :haha:


----------



## MellyH

There are so many different things to consider, it's hard to remember to check them all. One of my friends named her little girl Lana and then only after she was born realised it spelled Anal backwards! :haha:


----------



## Button#

Ashley's initials were almost ADHD


----------



## Hollynesss

My husband is obsessed with Mustangs, and since our last name begins with an R I would love to have our first child have the initials CAR! :)


----------



## Cha3

We have Rose bobby (middle name) after OH auntie and mum. And Austin for a boy xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Love this idea!

Here are the names I've been thinking of:

*Girl:*

Short List:

Ramona
Hazel

Others:
Margaret (NN "Peggy" or "Peg" and middle name Carter 
Zatanna
Elanor (Lord of the Rings spelling... we are nerds :) )
Zoe (although this is maybe a little too popular for my liking now)
Amelia
Jasmine
Kamala
Veronica
Iris

Middle Names:
Our boys each have two middle names, one of which is a poet and/or author, so our middle names for a potential future girl are: Doris Margaret (Doris is the paternal grandmother's first name for both me and DH, so that's pretty much a given, and Margaret is after Margaret Atwood, plus DH's maternal grandmother)

*Boy:*

Short List:
Henry (Hank)
Reed


Others:
Abraham (NN "Abe")
Ulysses  (Just not sure about the NN "Uly"...)
Logan 
Theodore (nn "Ted") 

Bruce
Carter
Jeriah
Jonathan (nn "Johnny" and mn "Storm")

Middle Names:
Lewis (after C.S. Lewis)
Eliot (T.S. Eliot)
Morrison
Vaughan 

*Boy OR Girl:* Phoenix

... I think that's all right now. I'll have to add some as I think of them!

*EDIT 02/19/15:* We are 99% decided on Ramona Doris Margaret and Henry Robert Vaughan! :flower:


----------



## Twinks

What a fantastic thread! Loving everyone's boy/ girl names!! 

Girls:
Isla 
Ruby

Boys: 
Noah
Reuben

I do also really like Chloe, Sophia and Olivia but they're so super popular now. I know Noah's popular in the US but here in the UK I haven't heard too many Noah's yet where I live/ teach. Love Reuben. Isla has really grown on me but it seems to be in the top 10 for UK girls names which I'm surprised at as I've not heard of any Islas around here only Layla's.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv heard a lot of islas reubens and noahs


----------



## MellyH

I haven't heard of any Islas (in the US) but plenty of Noahs.


----------



## MUMOF5

New one to add to my girls name short list:

Lilliana Iris
Ava Lily
Lilah Belle

Boys:
Lincoln Joseph/James
Abel Joseph


----------



## rollachick

Ive been rambling on for ages about baby names ive liked and my dh just sits there and says yea or na and seems like he doesnt pay much attention. But today he txts me randomly at work and goes. "Do you like the name hollie? I saw it and really like it." 
Awww it shows that heis actually as keen as i am and does think about names and stuff :thumbup:
And i do actually like that name so its def a possibility :)


----------



## Twinks

Rolls chick said:


> Ive been rambling on for ages about baby names ive liked and my dh just sits there and says yea or na and seems like he doesnt pay much attention. But today he txts me randomly at work and goes. "Do you like the name hollie? I saw it and really like it."
> Awww it shows that heis actually as keen as i am and does think about names and stuff :thumbup:
> And i do actually like that name so its def a possibility :)

That's a lovely name! :0)


----------



## Hollynesss

Holly is an excellent name!! ;)


----------



## rollachick

Hollynesss said:


> Holly is an excellent name!! ;)

Haha yup of corse, except he doesnt like it with a y only likes it with the ie at the end. I had never seen it like that before :)


----------



## ac2010

I've picked the following so far:

Girls -

Sophia
Miley

Boys - 

Benjamin
Robert
Edward


----------



## lovetocruise

Loving this thread! So many awesome ideas.

FYI, I love nicknames.

Girls:
Danielle (Dani)
Joelle (Joey)
Alexis (Alex, Lexi, Ally, Lex, etc..)
Madelyn (Madi)
Paige

No separate middle names, will probably just combine two of the above.

Boys:
Jackson
Ethan

Ugggh....the middle name issue has been a constant argument between OH and I for the last couple years. His family expects us to carry on the traditional middle name of William that is OH, his dad's, his grandpa's, etc.. To put it nicely, I do not respect that side of the family as all the men are chauvinistic pigs. I will not use that name and have been given a very difficult time for that decision...Although I would love to have a little boy, I guess it would save a harsh argument if we do not.


----------



## wombat1

Just thought of Ryu for a boy, I like it.

I've been thinking about last names as I stubbornly don't want to change mine (I only have sisters and we are the last in the family with our last name) and would like our kids to have a mix of mine and my partners last names. We might just end up picking one of our last names to give them but I'm considering some possibilities. 

If we try to combine our names we could just try to mix the letter to make a pleasing sounding name, or I just thought of a more creative way. My last name translates to son of Nicholas and Nicholas itself goes back to Greek roots where it apparently means 'victory of the people', my partners name goes back to Celtic roots and is thought to mean 'bear man'. I was thinking of trying to translate either the meaning (or a part of it) of my name into Celtic, or the meaning of his name into Greek and getting a new last name from there.. You end up with such names as:

Arktos - bear in Greek
Bouda - victory in Celtic

hmm....


----------



## ac2010

Changed the girl name to Mindy :)


----------



## LouOscar01

Boy names that I have liked/like:
Toby
Dylan
Mylo
Harry
Casper
Charlie
Freddie
Casey


Girl names that I have liked/like:
Isabella
Eryn
Sophia
Willow
Maddy
Robyn
Gracie


----------



## pearlsandbows

My favourites are:
Girls
Esme
Orla Grace
Erin
Amelie Rose (my no1 choice at the moment!)
Celine (I have an undying love for Celine Dion, what can I say!)
Ava Violet

Boys
Robin (my no1 choice at the moment!)
Max
Robson
Charlie

I seem to switch the middle names about but I definitely love all these first names! :happydance:
xo.


----------



## pearlsandbows

My new fave name for a girl... Liberty! I am American by birth but live in the UK so its a nice link back to my roots! Also hubby loves it & the nickname Libby! On a side note he has made it clear he hates Robin for a boy & sees it as a girls name. .. so current favourite is Max or Charlie after my granpa. Love Max but our surname is one syllable so not sure if it sounds a bit harsh!
xo.


----------



## MellyH

I like it!! Maybe I can try something similar with our last names. 

What do people think about Marisol? Too 'out there'??


----------



## pearlsandbows

Love Marisol that is so cute, never heard it before!
xo.


----------



## dre

here is a list of my favourites. :)

Girls.

Adalynne - was the name for my first girl, I miscarried so it is forever remembered.
Sophia Grace - so popular now.......
Rosealie - hate that twilight used it!
Scarlet - classic 
Aralynne - modification of the first one
Arloe, Arlow - I really like how this one sounds. just love it
Ava, Eva - short and sweet
Isla - Its been growing on me!!!


Boys.

Rhyes - love this name, want it for my youngest boy. don't now why....
Jensen - strong, a little worried for the "jen" nickname
Ariden - love this name. 
Gariden - a variation of the name above. stronger and more masculine 
Giddion - this was always a very masculine name to me. very strong 
Lyndan - a nice soft name. love how it sounds when I say it.
Jace - Another fav, I am thinking more of a middle name though.


----------



## pearlsandbows

dre said:


> here is a list of my favourites. :)
> 
> Girls.
> 
> Adalynne - was the name for my first girl, I miscarried so it is forever remembered.
> Sophia Grace - so popular now.......
> Rosealie - hate that twilight used it!
> Scarlet - classic
> Aralynne Isla - modification of the first one
> Arloe, Arlow - I really like how this one sounds. just love it
> Ava, Eva - short and sweet
> 
> 
> Boys.
> 
> Rhyes - love this name, want it for my youngest boy. don't now why....
> Jensen - strong, a little worried for the "jen" nickname
> Ariden - love this name.
> Gariden - a variation of the name above. stronger and more masculine
> Giddion - this was always a very masculine name to me. very strong
> Lyndan - a nice soft name. love how it sounds when I say it.
> Jace - Another fav, I am thinking more of a middle name though.

Love Adalynne, beautiful name to remember her with. Also love Rosalie it's one I keep coming back to! Arloe/w is cute too, never heard that before!


Added a new one to my list for a boy today, it's an irish spelling - Ciaran.

xo.


----------



## AidensMama

I LOVE MARISOL:thumbup:

Liberty was the name I always said I wanted for a little girl, with Libby as a nickname before I ever really started TTC. I think it's super cute.

When we found out we were preg with DS and before we knew he was a boy we settled on Jaylie if we had a girl, and I'm still holding it close to my heart if we have a girl in the future. It's a combination of hubs (Jason) and me (Karlie) and it's not super common, it just feels right. We would probably pair it with Lynn( Hub's mom and sisters middle name), Starr ( I'm a star fanatic, and it's a reference to hubs great grandma who's last name was Starr) or Starrlynn. I know it's a bit out there, but I just really like it as well.

My DS is Aiden Michael. Hubby picked Aiden the day we found out he was a boy, and Michael is my brothers first name. I loved how it sounded together, of course Aiden blew up in popularity around the time he was born, but I still think we made the right choice.

If we ever have another boy I'm not sure what we'd choose, but I do like

Noah Adam

or Forrest
Gunnar
Hunter
Zane
Kayde or Cade

and I just read an article the other day that mentioned the name Hazard, which is really cool and different.


----------



## MummyJade

Beautiful names!! Is anyone else funny with names?! I dont tells family or friends names i like incase they nick them!! 

Fav boy name is Farlie... (not told anyone apart from Mum and OH) 

AidensMama, I had Kayde (spelt Kaide for a girl) x
x


----------



## AidensMama

Oh wow. I hadn't ever thought of it for a girl. It's darling! I really like the spelling for a girl too. 


I am funny with names that way too, I don't like to tell too many people. With DS we started telling a few people, and a very close friend of ours who had a son about a month after us named her little boy the same thing. I don't necessarily think they 'stole' it, it's getting super common. I just like to pick things that are kind of original or a little different, like trying to choose names that close friends and family haven't used
and feel like as soon as I put my preference out there someone in our circle will absolutely pick it as well. 

Farlie is good too, I like it alot. A newer name I've decided I like for a boy (or maybe a girl too) is Arlo (Arlow, Arloe?)





MummyJade said:


> Beautiful names!! Is anyone else funny with names?! I dont tells family or friends names i like incase they nick them!!
> 
> Fav boy name is Farlie... (not told anyone apart from Mum and OH)
> 
> AidensMama, I had Kayde (spelt Kaide for a girl) x
> x


----------



## dre

MummyJade Beautiful names!! Is anyone else funny with names?! I dont tells family or friends names i like incase they nick them!!

My sister "nicked" a name from me. she told me since she is older than me and I was single at the time that she had more of a "right" to the name than I did because she already had two kids. 

P.S. my sister and I do not see eye to eye.


----------



## babypeanut25

This is a fun thread :)

Girls:
Nora
Sofia
Selene
Lucia
Malia
Rosalie
Jorjayna

Boys:
Cameron


----------



## pearlsandbows

I am really funny about telling people names! My friend just called her baby Farrah which is do cute in my opinion! But her grandma hated it & kept trying to put her off... horrible now knowing she hates her name but happy for her that she stuck to it :)
xo.


----------



## catty

We have a little boy called Lucas and when I gave birth it was a toss up between Lucas or Logan, we literally flipped a coin haha. We always said wed use Logan for our next boy.

Boys list -
Logan
Freddie

Girl:
Alba (gaelic for scotland, where were from)
Aurora
Lyla

Think thats it but in my head I can imagine having two boys lucas and logan


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh I just saw Noelle in the 'when do you want your LO born' thread - that's so pretty! Lends itself to Ellie as a nickname which I like it.


----------



## MariposaTam

Just saw the name Rhydian on a show...both OH and I kind of like it because its not at all common around here but we've gotten some negative comments about it already. Not deterred though!


----------



## LockandKey

I love talking about baby names :) 

My 2 children I have now are named Nora Anne and Everett Samuel

Here are some more of my favorite names/guilty pleasure names

:pink:
Arden/Ardenne
Rosalie 
Rosalind 
Larken
Victoria
Violet
Brynn
Hollis/Holly
Ruby
Ivy
Faye
Lane

:blue:
Corbin
Tristan
Chole
Kale
Reid
Owen
Lane

If anything else comes to me I will post it, I find new names on a weekly basis


----------



## Cntrygal

What a great post! 

DH and I have only come up with 1 boy name...Lane (from 8 seconds). And we're keeping DH middle name so our boy will be Lane Mark B******. Our last name ends in a Y and has the "E" sound so I want short blunt names. 

Girl names are a different story. Middle name will be Marie, it's a family name at least as far as my great grandma.

Phoebie Marie - my granny's name that I've contemplated using since she passed away. But I don't want it to be associated with Friends.

Emily Marie - but that went out the window when I got a dog who was already named Emily.

Samantha Marie - I have a boys name (Tommie) so I thought it would be cute to use a nickname of Sammy or Sam. 

Emma Marie - I feel like it's gotten too popular.

Ella Marie - This is my favorite so far. I found out recently this was DH great grandma's name so thought it was nice to have a family connection.

I absolutely love old fashioned girls names. The kind of name that when you hear it you imagine a sweet little old lady. lol


----------



## Cntrygal

lovetocruise said:


> Loving this thread! So many awesome ideas.
> 
> FYI, I love nicknames.
> 
> Girls:
> Danielle (Dani)
> Joelle (Joey)
> Alexis (Alex, Lexi, Ally, Lex, etc..)
> Madelyn (Madi)
> Paige
> 
> No separate middle names, will probably just combine two of the above.
> 
> Boys:
> Jackson
> Ethan
> 
> Ugggh....the middle name issue has been a constant argument between OH and I for the last couple years. His family expects us to carry on the traditional middle name of William that is OH, his dad's, his grandpa's, etc.. To put it nicely, I do not respect that side of the family as all the men are chauvinistic pigs. I will not use that name and have been given a very difficult time for that decision...Although I would love to have a little boy, I guess it would save a harsh argument if we do not.

I love the name Danielle w/ Dani for a nickname. Forgot all about that one. Would be tempted to just go with Dani.


----------



## MamaByrd

I've had baby names picked out for years!!

John Joseph (He'd be the III!)
James Francis (My fathers name, then my great-grandfather's)
Madilyn Grace

I really hope we have three, in that order, and things would be perfect! Heaven knows I don't have another girl name in mind!


----------



## Hollynesss

MellyH said:


> Ooooh I just saw Noelle in the 'when do you want your LO born' thread - that's so pretty! Lends itself to Ellie as a nickname which I like it.

My middle name is Noelle! <3


----------



## BeachyFeelin

We've had our Baby girls name picked out for a couple years now....Presley Gale H*****

We both love the name Presley for a girl, and Gale is my SO's Mom's name. She unfortunately passed away (from Cancer) when he was 11.

For a boy, we've thrown out a few:

Logan
Camden
Cameron
Oliver

Boys middle name will be Walker....which is my Dads middle name :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I know this thread is old but my names so far are...

Boys:

Elliott Sonny?
Sonny Elliott?

Girls:

Robyn Hope
Penny Hope


----------



## babydustcass

We are having Marley for a girl and Hugo or Elliott for a boy 
we already have Macie and George


----------



## MUMOF5

Baby_Dreams said:


> I know this thread is old but my names so far are...
> 
> Boys:
> 
> Elliott Sonny?
> Sonny Elliott?
> 
> Girls:
> 
> Robyn Hope
> Penny Hope

I have a Sonny, obviously I'm bias but I totally love it :) x


----------



## kittycrazy

MariposaTam said:


> MellyH Darcy for me is a girls name :) coming in late but I finally found an old list of mine, I've been keeping track of names for a long time!
> 
> Shae/y for both a boy or a girl
> 
> Joshua (but I would probably only use it as a middle name)
> Sophie
> Tori for a girl
> Lila
> Isis
> Blaine
> Lori
> Lorelai
> Izah
> Julie
> Juliette
> Issac
> Isaiah
> Ezra
> Elijah is on my list too, but I agree too popular now!
> 
> OH likes Stephan but I am not a fan, and her favorite is Lestat like the vampire. I told her that the most I'll allow is our next dog to have the name. Lol we have found common ground otherwise thankfully.
> 
> Our girls name will be Aurora Mae after my grandmothers middle name and OH's mother's middle name/great grandma's name. Boys name is chosen but secret ;)

my gorgeous 9 year old niece is called Isis. her middle name is Rose. :)


----------



## MUMOF5

MamaByrd said:


> I've had baby names picked out for years!!
> 
> John Joseph

I really like this, we've considered using it, I lost my grandad last year whom I was really close to, so it would be after him, but dh dad and brother are both called John, so not sure if there'd be too many Johns going on &#128521;. Plus we love the name Joseph, may well be our top contender as a first name, love the nn Joe/Joey x


----------



## twilightgeek2

I have a rough list of what i like :) even though not intending to ttc for a LONG time yet but hey they have been floating around since i had my miscarriage at 20 so they are saved in there :) just depends on whether OH likes them  
Girls
Cait (unconventional spelling!)
Cassie (not cassandra just cassie)
Ada
Amber
Eila (like Isla)
Esme - twilight ;)
Freya
Ida
Iris
Lacey

Boys
Ashton
Austin
Carson
Eliot
Emmet ( like from twilight ;) ) 
Finley 
Lukas
Riley
Spencer
Reece


----------



## aimee-lou

twilightgeek2 said:


> I have a rough list of what i like :) even though not intending to ttc for a LONG time yet but hey they have been floating around since i had my miscarriage at 20 so they are saved in there :) just depends on whether OH likes them
> 
> Emmet ( like from twilight ;) )

And Lego movie!!! And back to the future!!! I love that name but already have 2 'e' names lol


----------



## twilightgeek2

maybe use it as a middle name then :D it is lush!


----------



## SugarBeth

I love Clementine. I wanted a little Minnie! But Dh hated it. 

Our next daughter is Matilda Eleanor, nn Mattie Nora. We also have Josephine Ariel set as a name for after that.

Our next boy will be Vincent, but we've been arguing over a middle name for him for almost two years! After that we have Oliver, Theodore and Sebastian as names.


----------



## munchkinnn

My dh, his father, his father's farther, and his father's father's father, all have the initials j.m.e. so for boy names I'm sticking with that traditional, and the first boy will be a Jr. (Hope I can survive two lol)
For girls I wanted to combine our mother's name but I'm certain that it just wouldn't work. Rachel and Joan. Every combination sound uber weird lol
But I like names where the middle could also be a first because it's just fun and if she's anything like me she'll choose the 2nd lol
So here we go
girls

Kayden /Kaiden /Caiden Brielle' Evans
Skylar Monae' Evans
Taylor or Tylr Janae '
Alice I can't figure out a middle name lol
Trinity
Serenity
Audrey or Aubrey Lynn 
Ava Marie
Kaylee
Cadence 
Ivory 
Bryn 
Fara 
Peyton Leah Evans or Leah Peyton Evans
Jordyn 
.... gosh I wish could just choose em all lol


----------



## kksy9b

If we have a girl she will be Claire Therese. We are stuck for a boys name though! We like William but DH said he would call him Will, which I dislike enough not to name him it.


----------



## tverb84

I really like the name Emerson for a boy.


----------



## MamaBee413

Harley Quinn said:


> Love this idea!
> 
> Here are the names I've been thinking of:
> 
> *Girl:*
> 
> Short List:
> Zatanna
> Margaret (NN "Peggy" or "Peg" and middle name Carter
> Ramona
> 
> Others:
> Elanor (Lord of the Rings spelling... we are nerds :) )
> Zoe (although this is maybe a little too popular for my liking now)
> Amelia
> Jasmine
> Kamala
> Veronica
> Iris
> 
> Middle Names:
> Our boys each have two middle names, one of which is a poet and/or author, so our middle names for a potential future girl are: Doris Margaret (Doris is the paternal grandmother's first name for both me and DH, so that's pretty much a given, and Margaret is after Margaret Atwood, plus DH's maternal grandmother)
> 
> *Boy:*
> 
> Short List:
> Theodore (nn "Ted")
> Reed
> Logan
> 
> Others:
> Abraham (NN "Abe")
> Ulysses  (Just not sure about the NN "Uly"...)
> 
> Bruce
> Carter
> Jeriah
> Jonathan (nn "Johnny" and mn "Storm")
> 
> Middle Names:
> Lewis (after C.S. Lewis)
> Eliot (T.S. Eliot)
> Morrison (Grant Morrison)
> 
> *Boy OR Girl:* Phoenix
> 
> ... I think that's all right now. I'll have to add some as I think of them!

I like Phoenix Eliot :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thank you! Unfortunately, DH doesn't like Phoenix. :( I think I need to update that list again. It keeps changing!

Our current front-runners are:

Girl: Ramona or Hazel

Boy: Reed or Henry (Hank)


----------



## tverb84

I love the name Phoenix.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Claire and Jude


----------



## Harley Quinn

^ Love those names! I wanted to put Claire on our short list, but we have this thing going of how the name has to be comic book related somehow, and the only character who's first name is Claire is a Statanic, psycho villain! There are plenty of wonderful, lovely Claire's out there, but we just couldn't name a child after a psychopath. lol


----------



## LockandKey

I am currently in love with the name Camilla for a girl (pr k-uh-m-ill-uh) not sure why, I just do :shrug:

For a boy I like Finely and Hayden


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Decided on Evie Hope for a girl and will definitely be either Elliott Sonny or Sonny Elliott... undecided on that!


----------



## fxmummyduck

tverb84 said:


> I really like the name Emerson for a boy.

Oooh I love this!


----------



## tverb84

fxmummyduck said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> I really like the name Emerson for a boy.
> 
> Oooh I love this!Click to expand...

Yeah there's a band here in Canada called Emerson Drive but haven't heard it anywhere else.


----------



## MissMcCoy

There is an Emerson trail out here in alberta too. I think its where the band was from... 
I like that name :)


I've seen a couple I've liked and hubby has agreed so far. 
Evelyn and George

He didn't like jude. :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

Just want to put my list down somewhere!

Girls:
Erin Adrianna
Erin Lily
Robyn
Isla
Bethan
Elise
Bess/Bessie
Lilibeth
Lyra
Marcy
Tessie
Tillie

Boys
Emerson
Hadley
Dylan
Ellison/Ellis
Hadden
Lewis
Marley
Riley/Rylee
Addison
Aiden
Bailey
Byron

Feel free to comment!


----------



## tverb84

Speaking of names. Lindzy is having a hard time thinking of names for my niece. I really like Ava and Isla.


----------

